# Mk4 Airbag Fault - no communications with control module?



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay so I'm having some troubles trying to clear the airbag light on my car. A bit a brief; the car is a Mk3, but has 1.8t engine swap, dash and loom swap. 
Therefore running Mk4 airbag module, airbags, etc

The Can Gateway is throwing this code which I would really love some insight into. My thoughts are the the controller is not coded correctly, is it possible to change the coding on it to communicate properly?
1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
49-00 No Communications

To answer a question I see coming, here is a breakdown of where the parts came from;
- loom plus ignition from one car
- the original cluster from that car I have swapped out with a Bora Sports cluster (from another car obviously)
- airbag module from a separate car
- airbags from a separate car again


Help from the experts much appreciated 


Full scan:

Wednesday,04,April,2012,19:04:42:00478
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126
Ranton Inc



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1HZRW268173 Mileage: 70000km/43495miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AGU.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 R
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR AT D06
Coding: 04030
Shop #: WSC 00028
VCID: 316333F9FB327BB

1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 H
Component: ABS/EDS 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13504
Shop #: WSC 00028
VCID: 366900E5125C5C3

1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609
Component: A AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002
Coding: 00065
Shop #: WSC 00028
VCID: ECDD628D9C90563

1 Fault Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95)
33-00 - Resistance too Low

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 826 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13
Coding: 04132
Shop #: WSC 00050
VCID: 2C5D228DDC10163
WVWZZZ1HZRW268173 VWZ7Z0B5791148

3 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17)
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01179 - Incorrect Key Programming
35-00 - -
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 31414
VCID: F0E576FDB0B8B23

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 4Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00257
Shop #: WSC 00028
VCID: 86093025A23C8C3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J0959802D
Component: 0H Tõrsteuerger. FS0022r

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J0959801E
Component: 0H Tõrsteuerger. BF0022r

4 Faults Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
27-00 - Implausible Signal
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4)
35-00 - -
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221)
27-00 - Implausible Signal

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I doubt it's possible for anyone to say anything meaningful regarding the compatibility of the various components without seeing a complete Auto-Scan:






-Uwe-


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

No problem, if it's needed I can upload the details of a full scan later tonight when I get home


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Right! Bump!
Got pretty busy last week and this fell down my priority list, but anyway attached to the first post is the full scan.

The two particular faults I am looking for insight on are the faults registered under the instruments and Can gateway modules about having no communications with the airbag controller. Is this something that can be resolved by recoding the airbag controller?

Help appreciated


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bump

Full log in the first post. Help from you Ross Tech experts would be awesome


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Clear the codes do they come back? 
Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

> Is this something that can be resolved by recoding the airbag controller?


 No... two issues here.. first off the airbag coding is a fixed code, not something that can be altered, but more importantly, if you can't communicate with a module, you can't code it.  

Did the mk4 airbag control module "bolt right up" to the center hump of the mk3? How is it secured to the car? 

Now it looks like on the mk4 airbags, the module is powered up from Terminal 15 of the ignition switch. One of the problems with airbag systems, you are to only visually inspect the wiring harness, you can't use a DMM or test light on it due to safety concerns. The module itself could be toasted, if that were the case, then maybe plugging up any other mk4 airbag module just to see if it talks would confirm this. 

Regards.


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Stan: Clear the code and it comes back straight away, there is definitely a problem 

Jeff: Cheers for the reply. The Mk4 module is bolted onto the Mk3 mount (which bolts to the tunnel yes). If I'm not mistaken the unit grounds through the mount? I may double check that tonight that it is grounding properly, though I am fairly certain that would not be an issue. 

Fair point on the recoding! I think my next plan of attack may be to cycle through a few 6NO modules from the wreckers and see if any of them can clear the code. Failing that, I am thinking about pushing all the pins out of the airbag controller plug, and matching them up to the later 1C0 style plug which would mean I could plug in a 1C0 controller (to match the era of the cluster). 

Otherwise failing all that, the only solution maybe to go back to an immo2 cluster. I take it there is no coding that can be changed in the cluster or can gateway itself that may be of any help?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Check power and grounds at the air bag module. And use a headlight bulb as test light this will load the power and grounds with an amp or 2. This is a load test of power and grounds. 
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm leaning on the instrument cluster at this point... we can see from your scan that the Airbag module is powering up, it does talk over the K-Line.

Both the Instrument Cluster and Gateway are saying the Airbag module is missing. The Gateway module is integrated with the Instrument Cluster.

If you can barrow a different Instrument Cluster of the same part, then go into Measure Value Block 126, field 2 shows the Airbag status... it should read "1" meaning it is talking to the Airbag Module. The Gateway is the same, Measure Value Block 126, field 2 is Airbag Status.

On the Airbag Module terminal housing, do you see any issues with the wires at T75/74 and T75/75? These twisted wires are for the Gateway.


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff, 

I tested the earth for the module, no issues there, so that can be ruled out. No issue with those two mentioned gateway wires either. 

When you say you are leaning towards the cluster, what do you mean exactly? The the cluster is faulty? Or not compatible? Or..? 

If I get a chance next week I will head to the wreckers and spend a bit of time swapping in different clusters and airbag modules. Ideally thought changing the cluster is going to be a last resort, because the Bora sports cluster looks way better than standard!  

I still reckon re-pinning the later style plug onto the loom so that I can plug in a later model airbag controller to match the late model cluster may just work... I will leave that as one of the last things I try though because it will be a total PITA trying to repin that plug deep under the dash!!


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll give an update here. Today I studied the Bentley diagrams looking to repin the late model plug on so that I can use the airbag module which matches the cluster I have. 

They pretty much seem to have the same pins, but the later model has 2 can bus diagnostic pins which run from the cluster to airbag unit. The fact the can bus is searching for these 2 wires will clearly be why it's saying it can't communicate. 
So I'm going to draw up some schematics oh what pins correlate to what slots in the late style plug and I'll attempt to repin it next week..

Will come back and let you guys know the outcome


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

A final update here. I put in a 2003 airbag module to match the later cluster. I repinned al the wires into the later plug, along with running a couple of new wires which had to connect to the cluster. 

I then had to upgrade the crash sensors to later 2003 model also, and hey presto, 100% working! Well one hopes.. the faults are gone and warning light out so that would indicate its all working. 

So this will also be how to fix the airbag light for any Mk4 owners who try to upgrade to the later style sports cluster from their stock earlier style cluster. 

Satisfying to be triumphant! Cheers for the help where needed


----------

